# Diablo 3 Patch 2.4.1 nun Live



## Batze (27. April 2016)

Soeben hat Blizzard auch in Europa den Patch 2.4.1 auf die Live Server aufgespielt. 
Die neue Saison fängt dann wie schon angekündigt am Freitag um 17:00 Uhr an.


----------

